# Beside the martial arts? Do you have other hobbies that you enjoy?



## still learning (Apr 22, 2006)

Hello, Many of us do the martial arts for life. But do you also have other hobbies that interest you just as much?

For myself: The art of fishing for "Ulua's".  Papio is the Hawaiian name use when under 10 lbs.,  10lb and over the Hawaiian name is ULUA. (Jack Trevallys).  My biggest is only 76 lbs, and my good friend 103 lbs glad to have been there when he caught this one. Shoreline fishing only.

This fishing is a 24/7 style of fishing, non-stop till you are ready to go home. 4/0 size reels,13 foot poles with the tips the size of your baby fingers,80 lb test line, and 3-4 inch size hooks.  9oz leads use for casting from shoreline. Trips can last for a week.  Hawaii's most popular shoreline fishing is the "Ulua" fishing.  Today the Ulua fishing poles run about $300.00 a piece or more. Most of us have 2-4 poles each. I cast at least 3 at a time.

This a medcine for us..very relaxing.  What are your other hobbies? ...Aloha


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 22, 2006)

I like DJing, bowling, and shooting pool also.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Apr 22, 2006)

I like snowboarding, cooking (I can cook just about anything. If I can't, I'll find a recipe), gardening, music (listening to and playing drums), and I'm also giving mountain biking a try this summer (got my bike all tuned up and ready to go ... waiting for warm weather LOL).


----------



## Drac (Apr 22, 2006)

During the Summer months I'm on the Harley and I participate in amature theatre when the weather turns cold..


----------



## stickarts (Apr 22, 2006)

weightlifting, reading, movies,  hiking in the woods / nature, time spent with friends and family, learning something new.


----------



## michaeledward (Apr 22, 2006)

Fly fishing. My quarry are brook trout. 
Native fish in my local area are trophy size at 8". 
Those from the hatchery average 11".
My icon is a 17" male brook trout, just prior to being released, from Northern Quebec.
My primary tools are a 6', 2 weight and a 7.5', 4 weight.
I tie my own flies. 
I fish primarily catch and release.
Please protect your local watershed.

Mike


----------



## MJS (Apr 22, 2006)

Mod note:

Thread moved to the Locker Room.

MJS
MT Mod


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Weightlifting, hiking, camping, kayaking and canoeing.  Pretty much anything out doors.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 22, 2006)

I play trombone for my church and am learning to write horn charts.  I read and enjoy movies.  Outside, I like to hike and camp.  On occassion, I'll build a model.  I'm teaching myself Japanese.


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 22, 2006)

I have alot of other interests.  I like pottery.  It is very relaxing and stress-reducing to wedge, throw clay on a table or floor to rid it of air bubbles. It is also fun to regress to childhood days and play in the mud.  

I am training my poodle pup, obedience right now, later we will hopefully progress to agility training and competition.  It has weaving poles, boards to walk over, teeter-totter, hoops, tunnels.  I think Ninja will be great at it if he stops being so aggressive toward other dogs.  At 6 lbs too.

I also like to hook rugs, make quilts, crochet, make scrapbooks-something I put off until my kids were grown!  I collect stuff too--colored bottles, v, birdhouses, and now Hagen-Renaker ceramic horses, something I did as a child but all were broken.  I seem to be collecting alot of MA equipment too.

I like to ride horses. I would like to own one but two dogs and two birds are enough for me.  I like kayaking which I discovered in Kauai a few years ago.  I like hiking, also in Kauai around their "grand canyon" it was fabulous. We have some great biking trails and thats fun also.  I like Bluegrass music festivals but don't play an instrument. Maybe someday.  

I like drawing and watercolor.  I will paint my deceased poodle soon to add to my collection now that the patio furniture is out of the shed. Turpentine vapors get overpowering in the house.  Should have done it while she was alive. I used to do alot of pet portrait oil painting.  I would like to get into more landscape oil painting though.

So, not enough time, especially to sit on the computer.   TW


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 22, 2006)

Snowboarding, mountain biking, hiking, surfing, 4-wheel'n in my Jeep, frisbee with my dog, golf, drawing, home improvement.


----------



## Gemini (Apr 22, 2006)

I LOVE to race! Ya know, the 1320 (1/4 mile), though I'd like to try my hand at track style (road racing). I don't get to do it often because I'm exactly 100 miles between the three tracks nearest me and the fact that I spend most of my time getting my boys (Larry, Moe and Curly) into different things so they can find what they like to do.


----------



## songe-d-automne (Apr 22, 2006)

This is going to sound very strange. I dress in black and take Martial Arts but...I collect My Little Pony toys and porcelain flowers and I go to Bingo every Thursday. I also draw, paint, cross-stitch, embroider and sew also but have not done any of these in a long time because of divorce crap taking over my free time, ugh...:erg:


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 22, 2006)

I camp with my family.  My husband, sons, and I go target-shooting with our firearms.  I also enjoy caving (MA-Caver goes with me).  I weightlift and play sports.  My latest hobby is customizing my 1:18 diecast cars.  

- Ceicei


----------



## bobster_ice (Apr 22, 2006)

Keeping fit, basketball, parkour, pool and surfing.


----------



## BrandiJo (Apr 22, 2006)

i swim, bike ride and work (ok i work at a day care i love my job  )


----------



## green meanie (Apr 22, 2006)

I have to say I don't really have any. I like to read and I do a little of that when I have a chance but... wrestling / boxing / ju jitsu is pretty much the only thing I do. I don't know if that's a good thing or not.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 22, 2006)

Read sf novels, crochet, cross-stitch (somehow these two always seem to be a surprise to my TKD students), improve my house, and play with my dog.


----------



## MartialIntent (Apr 22, 2006)

I've just started into my third novel though am still hopelessly trying to get my last one published - and the first is in the trash!

I volunteer some time once a week to teach fine-art [oil painting] to prisoners and twice a month in a local foundation to teach basic computer skills to kids and young people with physical and mental disabilities.

I'm continually developing my nightly lucid-dreaming abilities and techniques - lucid dreams being those for which you can train yourself to realize you're dreaming [awakening] _while you're in the dream_. It's absolutely fascinating, intriguing and frighteningly nightmarish stuff and I'm absolutely addicted to it!

Oh, and I've developed the slightly sadistic hobby of dog-worrying while cycling with my bar-mounted Dazer, my Cold-Steel Sjambok and my water bottle filled with half-water/half-vinegar [and maybe a sprinkle of cayenne pepper to taste]. I used to adore dogs until one afternoon as a teen riding home from school, an un-leashed Japanese Aikita took a few inches off my hand and the tip of my pinkie, just to prove who was tougher I guess. I certainly don't hate all dogs but there are many obnoxious and dangerous dogs round my way - I'm suspicious of every last one with a tooth in his head and nowadays, any dog seeking to declare a territory war with me while I'm riding to or from work has to ask himself one question...

Respects!


----------



## Henderson (Apr 22, 2006)

Other than reading and hangin' out with my kids.....No.  I have no hobbies.  My life is so pitifully boring. :waah:


----------



## stone_dragone (Apr 22, 2006)

Spending time with the family, riding the FZ1 (zoomy motorcycle), rock climbing when the chance arises.

I tend to read alot more here in Iraq than I do at home...less distractions that are more fun than what I am doing at the time.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 22, 2006)

stone_dragone said:
			
		

> I tend to read alot more here in Iraq than I do at home...less distractions that are more fun than what I am doing at the time.


:asian:


----------



## KenpoBruce2006 (Apr 26, 2006)

I am a musician.  Play drums and sing.  I also build custom drums from scratch.  Spending time with my wife and online computer gaming.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 26, 2006)

Shooting air rifle competitions and now .22 competitions as well.


----------



## Ray (Apr 26, 2006)

This sounds so very sad: I no longer have any hobbies besides kenpo.


----------



## Shodan (Apr 26, 2006)

I like spending time with my family, hiking, camping, boogie boarding, swimming, roller blading, snow skiing.....just about anything outdoors.  Oh- and I collect ocean stuff and old keys!!


----------



## Swordlady (Apr 26, 2006)

Sword collecting, target shooting, videography, playing videogames, bothering my cats...

I used to play the piano, flute, and saxaphone as a child, but haven't practiced seriously since I graduated from high school.


----------



## fireman00 (Apr 26, 2006)

Walking with my wife and the hounds.
Reading - just finished Stephen King's "Cell"
Watching the NY Giants football team


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 26, 2006)

Well mine in this order
Speading time with my family
Fishing & camping
Texas hold Em
Training
Training
and then again Training
Terry


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 26, 2006)

Yep,

Hunting,
Fishing,
Paintball,
Camping,
Cruising (at sea and the islands),
Shooting,
Bike riding,
hiking,
Reading,
Snorkeling,
Going to the beach

I would love to start inline skating (never did that before).

Would also like to get current again for flying.  I have my pilot's license.  My son wants me to take him flying.

That is about it, in no certain order.


----------



## bydand (Apr 26, 2006)

Fishing!  Oh man do I LOVE to fish.  All types; fly (even though I stink at it yet), stream casting, small lake/pond with hand made boat, Large lake with my antique 18' Lone Star boat, salt water.  If it has a line and fish involved I'm game for it.


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 26, 2006)

I would have to say....umm... Tennis.  Tennis is a freakin hard game and man is it a challenge.  Takes all your concentration to keep the ball in play, drop the right kind of spin and out play your opponent.  Nothing like dropping a good top spin serve so the ball kicks up towards your opponents face and see them cringe away.  Thats fun.,..


----------



## elder999 (Apr 26, 2006)

I make knives and swords, garden, read, write poetry, short stories and have semi-succesfully sold an as yet unpublished novel. My wife and I are avid campers, hikers,orienteers, mountaineers, bikers, kayakers, triathletes, and I run in ultra-martahons.  We used to do mountain search and rescue, but we don't have time....

I garden, play chess, sing, play a bunch of musical instruments.

and I worry alot.....


----------



## Gemini (Apr 26, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> I would have to say....umm... Tennis. Tennis is a freakin hard game and man is it a challenge. Takes all your concentration to keep the ball in play, drop the right kind of spin and out play your opponent. Nothing like dropping a good top spin serve so the ball kicks up towards your opponents face and see them cringe away. Thats fun.,..


I agree! I played for over 22 years. My favorite was putting a flat serve right down the centerline so fast that the ball was past my opponent before they even had enough reaction time to see it.:lol2: 

For the record, I hated you top spin guys. Always made me look bad when I got "faced" with one o' those.


----------



## aplonis (Apr 26, 2006)

Esperanto, Ham Radio, programing in Perl on NetBSD Unix OS.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 27, 2006)

Weight lifting, biking, and martial arts. That's 'bout it.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 28, 2006)

Outdoorsmanship
Various types of needlework


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 28, 2006)

Riding my Bicycle and also my Motorcycle.

I like to play RPG's. 

Read books

Paint Miniatures when I have the time (* Not much of that recently *)


----------



## Raewyn (Apr 28, 2006)

I like to fish!  Its good to be able to borrow a boat from work and head out on the high seas!
I also do Jigsaw puzzles.


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 28, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> I agree! I played for over 22 years. My favorite was putting a flat serve right down the centerline so fast that the ball was past my opponent before they even had enough reaction time to see it.:lol2:
> 
> For the record, I hated you top spin guys. Always made me look bad when I got "faced" with one o' those.



I mostly started using top spin serves out of utility.  I couldn't hit a nice hard serve without going outside the service box.  The top spin serve really helps me keep it in play and freak the hell out of people that have no idea what I am doing.  I'm workng on putting a little side rotation on the ball to kick the ball towards the backhand side, but its sure not easy  

That's hella cool to see another MA tennis player Woot!!


----------



## thesensei (Apr 29, 2006)

I have many...

I'm into herpetology - snakes.  I have 2 right no, and have had more at other times.

I'm also into ham radio - K6BQ.  Some people listen to music and talk radio while they're driving to work - I talk to Japan!  

I'm also into music, I love playing whatever instruments i can get my hands on.  

There are others, but those are them main things that I do currently....


----------



## fightingfat (Apr 29, 2006)

I scuba dive quite a bit.

I also have four children, I suppose they're a kind of a hobby, whether I like it or not!


----------



## hong kong fooey (Apr 29, 2006)

I love to fish it's so relaxing.


----------



## Jmh7331 (Apr 29, 2006)

My favorite hobby is playing with my two girls (3 if you include my wife ).  I love hunting and fishing and being outside in general.  I also enjoy shooting, woodworking and riding my motorcycle.


----------



## phlaw (May 1, 2006)

I have my own recording studio and I really enjoy that, I also host a weekly radio show featuring contemporary a cappella music.  I use to play tournament paintball but gave that up after the birth of my 2nd child.
I am a licensed amateur radio operator, and with this hobby I am also a certified storm spotter for the National Weather Service.
I use to collect sports cards when I was a teenager, I still have over 45,000 but haven't collected in a while.  I guess I also collect and mess around with older computer, I have Commodore 64's, Atari 800XL, Commodore Vic20, Amiga 1000 and an Amiga 2000.

That about covers it I think.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (May 1, 2006)

I like reading, watching my DVDs, playing video games, listening to music, shopping, and playing my guitar.


----------



## ed-swckf (May 1, 2006)

Photography and videography.


----------



## Swordlady (May 1, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Photography and videography.



You're also into videography, eh?  Digital editing?  If so, what kind of editing software do you use?  I use Adobe Premiere Pro 1.5.  A couple people were trying to persuade me to switch to Mac, but I don't feel like going through the hassle of switching operating systems, though I still hate Windows XP sometimes.


----------



## Jonathan (May 5, 2006)

I enjoy writing poetry, running, playing video and role-playing games (yeah, like D&D, that kind of stuff).  I read comics now and then, though nothing like I used to back in high school.


----------



## Martial Tucker (May 5, 2006)

Other than my MA training, I enjoy reading, camping/backpacking, skiing (downhill & X-country), running, astronomy, cooking (especially Japanese or Thai food), and piano. 

Favorite reading topics are: US history, Asian history, anything in the metaphysical realm, quantum physics, and most any wilderness/outdoors topic.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 5, 2006)

If it's outdoorsy type stuff chances are I'm into it; Ice climbing, rock climbing, camping, canyoneering, ATV-ing (with those that have such toys), hiking, back-packing, and of course Caving. 

Indoor type stuff includes a myriad of different stuff, it'll depend upon my mood and stress levels.


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 5, 2006)

Gardening, knitting, saving the galaxy from destruction, time-travel lottery handicapping, and pinochle


----------



## Martial Tucker (May 6, 2006)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> Gardening, knitting, saving the galaxy from destruction, time-travel lottery handicapping, and pinochle


Well, I'm glad you seemingly rank saving the galaxy from destruction somewhat ahead of pinochle!


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 6, 2006)

_Well, I'm glad you seemingly rank saving the galaxy from destruction somewhat ahead of pinochle!_

Well they all have something in common in that they are not true.  A few, like gardening, are impossible...if you seen my yard


----------



## ed-swckf (May 6, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> You're also into videography, eh? Digital editing? If so, what kind of editing software do you use? I use Adobe Premiere Pro 1.5. A couple people were trying to persuade me to switch to Mac, but I don't feel like going through the hassle of switching operating systems, though I still hate Windows XP sometimes.


 
I use premiere 6.0, i wouldn't mind getting pro 1.5 if i can find it somewhere.  I don't see any benifit in uing a mac myself, although you could put XP on a mac if that would help?  I personally prefer to have a well customised PC specific for video editing needs.


----------



## Wes Tasker (May 6, 2006)

Other than martial arts training, I love reading (mostly philosophy, religious studies, history, literature, transpersonal, consciousness studies...).   I've been writing poetry for about 20 years now.  I love languages and am constantly working on trying to improve my Arabic and Spanish along with a beginning interest in Afrikaans and Classical Persian.  I also research to improve as a Massage Therapist and Tui Na practitioner.....

-wes tasker


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 6, 2006)

Wes Tasker said:
			
		

> Other than martial arts training, I love reading (mostly philosophy, religious studies, history, literature, transpersonal, consciousness studies...). I've been writing poetry for about 20 years now. I love languages and am constantly working on trying to improve my Arabic and Spanish along with a beginning interest in Afrikaans and Classical Persian. I also research to improve as a Massage Therapist and Tui Na practitioner.....
> 
> -wes tasker


 
Sounds interesting. Want to share some of your poetry? I'd be interested.


----------

